
IPod touch: the hot accessory for your sniper rifle - transburgh
http://www.tuaw.com/2009/01/21/ipod-touch-the-hot-accessory-for-your-sniper-rifle/
======
yan
The "holy shit" feature of that app can be it grabbing the weather where you
are and automatically filling in pressure/wind direction/etc, but I don't know
if they coded that in. But I guess if you're a sniper, you wouldn't want your
location be broadcasted out via GSM.

